# no root :(



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

i followed the steps up to the one where you use the three finger method and i was in the recovery menu and i saw that it said it had a bunch of invalid messages that it didnt load so i didnt go further. i dont wana brick my phone help plz ;


----------



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

What phone, carrier, and android version are you on?


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

Kyleisthebeast said:


> What phone, carrier, and android version are you on?


Straighttalk galaxy s showcase 2.3.6


----------



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

What tutorial are you using?


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37517-rooting-samsung-galaxy-s-showcase-sch-s950c/


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

the cwm recovery at the box.com wouldnt let me dl so i used the recovery all fix here on this site


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Posted a new link to CWM so try it now. You might have to follow raybonds method to get root in Post #12.


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

ok now what rom should i used after i install this and how do you flash it?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

I use CM10 Nightlies (now 10.1) but I have a generic showcase on Nex-tech Wireless.

I heard a few StraightTalk people had issues flashing so you might want to put a post on the main thread asking if anybody has flashed Cm10.1 to their StraightTalk Showcase and if they had problems or were successful.


----------

